# New member



## phantom flyer (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi folks, a new member from Angus.  Been using M/Hs for quite a few years now.  First one you couldn't really say was one.  A very small Fiat Caravel 850 cc.  Now have a Burstner Nexxo T620.  Bought new a year ago and done 12,000 mls all in UK.  Away every second week end usually,  On road Friday back Mondays with a bit of wild during the week end.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wildside.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 28, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi Phantom Flyer
welcome to the wildys
nice to see another member from the Northern area.
you certainly are enjoying the use of your van.
Andytheplumber comes from your basic area and one or two others from Angus
We may see you around sometime

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi and welcome i think you are gone enjoy this place


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, I'm a big fan of your part of the country.

Regards Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site.  Love Scotland and hope to read some great wilding sites from you in the near future, will be touring later in the year.

Happy Camping


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 28, 2009)

*New member/s*

Hi Phantom flyer welcome to the wildside and welcome to any other new members i may have missed recentlyAndy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Wildside.
We do seem to be getting many more Scottish members nowadays.
Enjoy


----------



## andytheplumber (Jan 28, 2009)

welcome phantom flyer,as you will see in previous posts,I stay beside jackson toolhire and sundown is south of you and goes to errol on sundays...lol


----------



## phantom flyer (Mar 13, 2009)

Please accept my belated thanks for your welcomes to this site.  Been spending too much time reading the excellent and very informative posts and forgot to post my thanks.


----------

